

Show HN: Showing HN - ddod
http://showinghn.com/

======
michaelkscott
<http://contrastrebellion.com/>

~~~
enoch_r
I agree to some extent (on this particular page the contrast is far too low).
But low contrast has some benefits too--specifically, reduced eyestrain. On
most sites, high contrast is fine, but if something is meant to be read--
blogs, articles, code, etc.-- I much prefer a more subdued colorscheme.

------
danso
Can't believe no one has complained about the font-weight/font-color being
eye-straining...was HN down or something the past hour? :)

Rather than just a list, it'd be great (as someone else pointed out) to show
upvote score. And then a way to show most upvoted in past week/month/year/all-
time, as that is a view that is not-at-all easy to get from HN's interface.

~~~
ddod
Sorry for the eye-strain; I switched it from #777 to #444 just now, so
hopefully there's a marginal improvement.

My scraper isn't currently set to get that deep, but the most upvoted per time
period is a good idea that I'll look into.

~~~
dangrossman
It's worse than just contrast. The text is so thin, light, and small, that
parts of the glyphs can't even be rendered. There are literally not enough
pixels to draw the open area of the top half of an "e" in the usernames below
the titles.

<http://i.imgur.com/mnuFK.png>

Part of it is Chrome's messed up subpixel antialiasing (for which I've had an
open bug report since September when they broke it), part is just making text
way too small for anything but a 30" Retina display, if that exists.

~~~
ddod
I've upped all the sizes so hopefully it's a bit better now. I had only tested
it on an old Macbook and a Nexus 7, where the original font, size, and color
were all very readable to me. Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
username3
Still no good on Chrome. Remove Lato from body font.

~~~
vinhnx
Right! Just by removing "Lato" font in body {} and no more configuration,
"Hevetica Neue" looks very nice to me.

------
tarekayna
Great job. I can see myself checking this as Show HN are some of the most
interesting posts I see here.

Here is some feedback:

\- I second the opinions that the text is a bit unreadable.

\- A lot of white space especially at the head of the page. On 1366x768 the
first post is almost in the middle of the page.

\- Would be great to have more posts. Paging would work.

Additional features you may consider:

\- Maybe a screenshot of the page would make your site less plain. Checkout
html2canvas <http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/>

Great stuff :)

------
JimWestergren
Nice concept. But I would like if you could display much more far back. And
perhaps also how much upvotes each one got. Look at hneasy.com and maybe
contact him.

~~~
ddod
Thanks for the feedback! It's actually creating its own database so as time
goes on, it will show everything since it's been running. I didn't want to
scrape through the backlog as I've already gotten banned a couple times while
making this (prompting pg's recent unban post) and I didn't want to push my
luck.

The upvotes thing is tricky because it's very time sensitive. I thought about
it for a bit, but besides the difficulty in judging when to update the points,
it also goes against the goal that all Show HNs are given the spotlight even
if they didn't do so well.

~~~
JimWestergren
Makes sense. I will use your site.

------
opcon
It seems good, as others have stated it is a bit low contrast.

I just have one small problem with the header/title. Right now it's click able
on the whitespace surrounding the title. I've outlined this
<http://i.imgur.com/isRbJ.png>

The red box is where it's click able now, and the green box is where I think
it should be click able.

------
zalew
I frequent this one <http://www.hnshowcase.com/>

------
brador
That justshowHN blog on Tumblr is no longer active.

If anyone knows a good replacement show HN feed I could add to
<http://skimfeed.com> let me know!

~~~
icebraining
[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=6b3cef212d7de87581...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=6b3cef212d7de875817dffb0171aa9ce&_render=rss)

This is the perfect job for Pipes. It's literally the only Yahoo service I
still use, but it's awesome. I wish I could write my own modules, though.

------
rpsubhub
Check out Show HN filter on hnapp.com:
<http://hnapp.com/filter/9205b686fc8b9b396a0d40e43663116f>

------
flexxaeon
also check out hnshowcase.com (not mine)

 _knocked over by all the meta in hnshowcase showing showinghn showing Show
HNs while showing other Show HNs_

------
joesunga
Can you have a filter to rank by points? Would love to sort based on that to
see the best "Show HN". :)

------
tmchow
Suggestion: Enable an RSS feed.

~~~
showhndaily
I created ShowHNDaily.com to email Show HN postings. Feel free to use our RSS
feed if you'd like @ <http://www.showhndaily.com/rss.xml>

------
oxffff
did this a month ago. my site is still in alpha copythisproject.appspot.com

------
webbruce
What did you build this in?

~~~
ddod
Node.js with nothing fancy. It's only about 80 lines of code serverside.

------
xianshou
Yo dawg.

